# Howdy from Northeast Texas



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (Mar 1, 2010)

Brothers, 

Howdy! I'm new to the forums. My name is Justin and I'm currently a Fellow Craft at Gus Garrison Lodge #1273, though I'm set for my raising on March 15. Look forward to being a part of the forums!


----------



## Raven (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
I had a late uncle that was a member of the Gus Garrison Lodge. That's beautiful country. You can certainly see where the Grand Architect walked through there!


----------



## JTM (Mar 2, 2010)

what part of east texas?  i grew up in mount pleasant.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello my brother, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (Mar 2, 2010)

JTM said:


> what part of east texas? i grew up in mount pleasant.


JTM, 
I'm from Mount Vernon, though before they passed, my Grandparents lived in Mount Pleasant for about 30 years. 

Thank y'all for the warm welcome... yes Northeast Texas is beautiful country. 

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## JTM (Mar 2, 2010)

ah, i should've recognized the winnsboro.  pretty danged close to MP.


----------

